# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  lokiec, pilne

## sadek

Witam, otoz zlamalem reke w lokciu tzn cale sa kosci ale chrzastka jest peknieta. wedlug niemieckich lekarzy trzeba to naprawic operacyjnie. niestety w tym momencie  nie posiadam ubezpieczenia w polsce i zagranica i mam pytanie czy ja musze taki zabieg wykonac w trybie pilnym? ile moze kosztowac taki zabieg odplatnie w polsce? wydaje mi sie ze to nie jest powazne ale ja sie na tym nie znam. na maila moge wyslac zdjecie rtg lokcia. bardzo prosze o pomoc, jestem obecnie za granica i nie mam sie do kogo zwrocic.

----------


## sadek

ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting    zalaczam zdjecie rtg lokcia

----------

